# Suggestions for attaching feather trim?



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

Any suggestions for attaching some feather boa type trim to the little one's Halloween hat and cape? I was thinking tacky glue. Hubby was watching me sew and asked if I was just going to hot glue it and I never even though about getting out the hot glue gun! She's going to be a little witch! I'll be sure to post a picture of her when it's all done!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've clogged a sewing machine with heavy thread and jeans needle with long zigzag putting that stuff on a costume.
Works but not recommended.

Then later on another costume, going from behind, and hand sew in whip stitches catching the stem of the boa as you go into and out of the back side of the cloth. That will allow it to be taken off for washing.

Or the latest one, bent quilters safety pins. Use them from backside and go thru fabric, around stem (or part of), back thru fabric, and close. This allows for taking off for washing and changing of costume.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Angie's right, you really have to catch the "stem" or the core of the boa - glueing it will just stick (TEMPORARILY) the weak feather ends and it'll be a mess. It really doesn't take more time to just take a needle and thread and work from the back of the fabric, you only need to stitch every inch or two.


----------



## Kimberly N (Apr 12, 2011)

A little whip stitch around the edges sounds so much easier (and less messy!) than gluing.


----------

